# Post election preparedness adjustments



## bczoom

I didn't do much in advance but had a whole series of plans/purchases/adjustments for post election.

But then the right guy won so most of that whole plan went out the window. 

I've been sending my guns out for professional tuning and cleaning expecting an explosion of their value.  Well, that's not going to happen.  I'll have the rest of my collection (the other 2 guns  ) sent out for the same processing but they'll be mothballed.  I expect gun and ammo prices to drop.

Watched the overnight futures crash so was on the phone at 7AM this morning setting up buys which is a good thing.

Precious metals spiked overnight but since Trump won, like the market, they calmed right down by noon today.

Other than look at stock market and real estate deals, what to do now???  I think I need to look at companies that supply the military.  There's got to be a lot of money going on there now.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I figure a concrete manufacturing company would be a great investment right now for you guys. With the amount of material it's going to take Trump to build that wall between Mexico and the states. Lmao

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## bczoom

Screw concrete, I'm shooting for lasers (pun intended).


----------



## road squawker

I would sell any stock in solar power companies


----------



## tiredretired

I say buy coal futures.  Railroad stock is good too.  Gotta transport all that coal.  I say Norfolk Southern RR.  

Pipeline manufacturing equipment will be big too.  Gonna build that XL Pipeline now.


----------



## Melensdad

The biggest loser on election night was the owner of "Cheaper than Dirt"


----------



## FrancSevin

This election will likely bring Gun sales down to reasonable pre Obama  levels. Gonna be some deals.

Concrete, steel, engineering firms, all should do well.

Home construction will rise once these new jobs start paying salaries. I have two carpenters working for me who have given tentative notice. They expect to be working in the trades again soon.


----------

